
Show HN: Screw Notes, A Really Simple TODO List App - timothy-quinn
I&#x27;ve gravitated towards a specific style of writing down lists and notes over the years, so I made a web app that works exactly how I want it to. Then I realised others might like to use a similar tool too, so I product-ised it.<p>I hate complicated task tracking apps, I just want clean pages and to add items as fast as I can type them, just like a real notebook. No due dates, no subtasks, just one way that always works.<p>Why is it called Screw Notes? Because there&#x27;s a little screw head next to each item showing how done it is.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;screwnotes.com
======
timothy-quinn
[https://screwnotes.com](https://screwnotes.com)

Just adding the URL here so it becomes a hyperlink to be clickable at least.

This project was an interesting experiment in building on Firebase. Currently
the whole app is almost entirely client-side, with access to data controlled
by firestore rules. The Stripe Checkout service handles subscriptions, and
successful payments flow down to the user through a hook trigger from stripe
followed by a bunch of firestore onChange event listeners.

This may change if users want particular features, but for now I'm amazed at
how simple (from the perspective of my codebase) it was to string all of these
components together.

